# Rock or glass?



## Bill Mc (Dec 3, 2016)

My grandson found this in the woods and wondered just what is was.

Dimensions are about 3 inches long and about 1 1/2 inches thick. One slick side like it has been polished and remainder rough.


----------



## Anvil Head (Dec 4, 2016)

Looks like it could be slag glass from iron smelting, but hard to tell from pics. Could also be black tourmaline, but the chunks are pretty big for GA. 
Does the material have any pits/bubbles? Or does it appear to have parallel striations?
Maybe a few different views under better lighting would help.


----------



## Bill Mc (Dec 4, 2016)

Thanks.

Very well could be slag glass. A lot of slag was used to fix the roads. 

I'll see about getting a better picture when I see him again.


----------



## dtala (Dec 4, 2016)

my guess would be slag glass. It CAN be knapped...sometimes.


----------



## joejoe47 (Dec 4, 2016)

It has the color of rosin. Take a very hot nail or other piece of metal and touch it. If it is some form of tree resin it will smell resinous when touched. Could also be rosin from an old turpentine still, or the trash that was left over, which is called dross.


----------



## Anvil Head (Dec 5, 2016)

Resin never even crossed my mind since it's so dark in the pics. If it turns out to be resin chunks, I'd be interested in trading for a bucket full.....use it to make period correct glue for some of my knives.


----------

